# libxml2 -- configure: Syntax error: Bad substitution



## pphalen (Dec 16, 2010)

Hi,

I have the same problem on four servers running 6.1-RELEASE FreeBSD when, after [cmd=]portsnap fetch update[/cmd] I try to [cmd=]portmaster -a[/cmd]

The libxml2 upgrade gives an error:


```
./configure.lineno: 14571: Syntax error: Bad substitution
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
```
I've run gnomelogalyzer with no result.

The relevant line in configure is:


```
14569 WIN32_EXTRA_LIBADD=
  14570 WIN32_EXTRA_LDFLAGS=
  14571 CYGWIN_EXTRA_LDFLAGS=  
  14572 CYGWIN_EXTRA_PYTHON_LIBADD=
  14573 WIN32_EXTRA_PYTHON_LIBADD=
  14574 case "$host" in
  14575  *-*-mingw*)
  14576  CPPFLAGS="$CPPFLAGS -DWIN32"
  14577  WIN32_EXTRA_LIBADD="-lws2_32"
  14578  WIN32_EXTRA_LDFLAGS="-no-undefined"
```

The following link goes to a gzipped text file with (I believe) all the log and other pertinent data the error messages have requested, including config.log, /var/db/pkg, etc..

https://www.strongspace.com/teleonet/public/libxml2_build_fail.txt.gz

Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 16, 2010)

The only differences I see between your config.log and mine (which works) is that you are missing devel/binutils.  Don't know if that's the real problem, though, and I didn't really examine it really closely.


----------



## pphalen (Dec 16, 2010)

wblock said:
			
		

> The only differences I see between your config.log and mine (which works) is that you are missing devel/binutils.  Don't know if that's the real problem, though, and I didn't really examine it really closely.



Thank you , wblock. I tried binutils on one server, but it didn't solve the problem.


----------



## fadolf (Dec 17, 2010)

I've noticed this too on 3 different 6.1 servers. I guess this is the first sign of things to come for 6.x and an indication that it is really EOL and no longer supported...


----------



## MattS (Dec 17, 2010)

I'm having the same issue on 6.2-RELEASE...... I'll let you know if I manage to figure out a solution.


----------



## Zeta (Jan 13, 2011)

*Possible solution*

Ran into the same problem on a 6.2-RELEASE machine.
I've solved it by commenting out the

```
WIN32_EXTRA_PYTHON_LIBADD="-L${pythondir}/../../libs -lpython${PYTHON_VERSION//./}"
```
line in the configure file.


----------



## fadolf (Jan 14, 2011)

Well the apparent solution would be to upgrade to a supported release.


----------



## elmex (Jan 19, 2011)

Zeta said:
			
		

> Ran into the same problem on a 6.2-RELEASE machine.
> I've solved it by commenting out the
> 
> ```
> ...



Thank you, that helped me as well


----------



## mis (Jun 29, 2011)

Solved for me to.  Thanks ppl.


----------

